# Filschbilder lernen nach Maße?



## Tap80 (22. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe vor die Fischbilder auch anhand der Maße zuordnen zu können, bzw. zu lernen. 

Werden die Maße bei der Prüfung mit angegeben?

Gruß


----------



## crazyFish (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Filschbilder lernen nach Maße?*

Bei meiner Prüfung nicht, da gab es nur eine DIN A4 große Abbildung des Fisches (gleiches Motiv wie auf den Lernkarten), die mir vor die Nase gehalten wurde.

Und ganz ehrlich, für die Praxis ist es eh sinniger sich einzelne, optische Merkmale zum unterscheiden rauszusuchen.


----------



## Zanderlui (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Filschbilder lernen nach Maße?*



Tap80 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe vor die Fischbilder auch anhand der Maße zuordnen zu können, bzw. zu lernen.
> 
> ...


 

oh ja und wenn denn dein schein hast gehstzum angeln und wenn deine maße von der vorlage nicht passen ist es ein anderer fisch....wie geil leute gibts....


----------



## Dart (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Filschbilder lernen nach Maße?*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> oh ja und wenn denn dein schein hast gehstzum angeln und wenn deine maße von der vorlage nicht passen ist es ein anderer fisch....wie geil leute gibts....


 Was soll der Quatsch?
Auch du hast mal irgendwann angefangen, und sicherlich nicht nur schlaue Fragen gestellt.#d
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Zanderlui (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Filschbilder lernen nach Maße?*



Dart schrieb:


> Was soll der Quatsch?
> Auch du hast mal irgendwann angefangen, und sicherlich nicht nur schlaue Fragen gestellt.#d
> Gruss Reiner


 
das kann jasein aber wo ich den schein gemacht habe habe ich mich auch dafür intressiert-und somit auch die fische gelernt wie sie aussehen wie sie heißen und woran ich sie erkenne zumindest die gängigsten die man lernen muss....

denn kann er ja in der schule auch sagen ne vokabeln kann ich nicht frau lehrerin aber ich kann ihn sagen auf welcher seite im wörterbuch es steht|uhoh:


----------



## Tap80 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Filschbilder lernen nach Maße?*

Hi,

ich habe geschrieben AUCH anhand der Maße zu lernen. Natürlich interessiere ich mich auch dafür, sonst würde ich nicht Geld und Freizeit für den Schein investieren.
Beispielsweise sind die Karausche und Giebel bis zu 45 cm, wobei die Giebel hiervon schwarze Flossen hat.
Güster geht hat nur max. 35 cm und ist heller...

Also quasi als Eselsbrücke, um ähnliche Fische zu unterscheiden. Deshalb die Frage, ob bei der Prüfung auch die Maße mit angegeben werden...

Was ist daran jetzt so schlimm?


----------



## crazyFish (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Filschbilder lernen nach Maße?*



Tap80 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe geschrieben AUCH anhand der Maße zu lernen. Natürlich interessiere ich mich auch dafür, sonst würde ich nicht Geld und Freizeit für den Schein investieren.
> Beispielsweise sind die Karausche und Giebel bis zu 45 cm, wobei die Giebel hiervon schwarze Flossen hat.
> ...




Schlimm ist daran nich, da du neu bist nur der kleine Hinweis. Zanderlui meint es nicht böse, der hat nur nen recht ruppigen Umgangston, der manchmal falsch rüberkommt.


----------



## Zanderlui (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Filschbilder lernen nach Maße?*

die art und weise wie du es lernen wills weil das hilft dir vielleicht bei der prüfung und dann beim angeln ohne bilder???

deswegen lerne sie lieber so-denn auch bei schwierigen fischen die man schlecht auseinander halten kann bekommt man das hin unddenn wenn du dir das merkst dann kannst du es auch später beim angeln anwenden....ohne deine bildmaße und bilder als vorlage...


so siehts aus crazy fisch-mag halt nicht gerne um den heißen brei herum reden sondern sage es gerade raus...


----------



## Dart (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Filschbilder lernen nach Maße?*



Tap80 schrieb:


> Was ist daran jetzt so schlimm?


 Daran ist gar nichts schlimm, und ich bin mir sicher das du noch vernünftige Infos bekommst, @crazyFish hat da ja schon den Anfang gemacht. Ich würde dir auch gerne weiterhelfen, aber meine eigene Prüfung liegt so weit zurück, das ich da selbst keinerlei Info geben kann.
Petrie, Reiner#h


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Filschbilder lernen nach Maße?*



Tap80 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe vor die Fischbilder auch anhand der Maße zuordnen zu können, bzw. zu lernen.
> 
> ...



Moin. Ich versteh nicht ganz was du damit meinst?!
Mach auch grad meine Prüfung.


----------



## Öger (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Filschbilder lernen nach Maße?*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> die art und weise wie du es lernen wills weil das hilft dir vielleicht bei der prüfung und dann beim angeln ohne bilder???
> 
> ..... wer soll das denn verstehen? #d
> 
> Gruß Lutz


----------



## Zanderlui (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Filschbilder lernen nach Maße?*



Öger schrieb:


> Zanderlui schrieb:
> 
> 
> > die art und weise wie du es lernen wills weil das hilft dir vielleicht bei der prüfung und dann beim angeln ohne bilder???
> ...


----------



## Paddy 15 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Filschbilder lernen nach Maße?*

hallo,
 ich wüsste nicht das bei meiner prüfung,Fisch Bilder drann kamen...

lg Paddy


----------



## Leif-Jesper (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Filschbilder lernen nach Maße?*

|wavey:
Ähhm ich glaube er meint, dass da Durchschnittsgrößen für die Fische angegeben sind und nicht die Fischgröße auf der Karte.
Wenn es dir hilft kannst Du die Größen ja ruhig mitlernen, ob sie abgefragt werden weiß ich jedoch nicht (mehr).


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Filschbilder lernen nach Maße?*

Die Maße sind eine Hilfe aber kein wirklicher Anhaltspunkt  Beides lernen, die Maße sind nur dan gut bei sich sehr ähnlich aussehenden Fischen.


----------

